# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  روش مطالعه؟؟؟!!لطفا راهنماییم کنید

## Mahdis79

سلام دوستان من میخوام برای کنکور 1400 بخونم و پشت کنکوری هستم :Yahoo (83): 
من برای کنکور99 هر روز همه درسای اختصاصیمو به علاوه دوتا عمومی میخوندم
ولی احساس میکردم خوب پیش نمیرمو همش ناامید میشدم
چن روز مونده بود به کنکور یه نفر بهم گفت بهتر بود روزی فقط یه درس اخصاصی با دوتا عمومی میخوندی. :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31): 
مثلا روزای شنبه و سه شنبه رو شیمی بخونم و سعی کنم هفته یک یا دو فصل شیمی بخونم همراه باهمه تستاش
حالا موندم کدوم روش درس خوندن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (17): 

یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من امسال میخوام قبل خوندن هر مطلبی فیلم آموزشی آلا رو نگاه کنم نظر شما در این باره چیه؟؟؟؟ :Y (487):

----------


## Bahar1377

باید خودت روشی که بازدهیت و به بالای۹۰ میرسونه پیدا کنی. خوب وقتی دیدی روشت بازدهی نداره همون موقع باید عوضش میکردی.
هرکسی ویژگی های منحصر به فردی داره. مثلا ممکنه یه نفر وسواس فکری داشته باشه. این فرد باید یه فصل و جمع کنه در عرض یک یا دو روز بعد بره سراغ فصل بعد، البته مرور جز مهمی از برنامش باید باشه. یه نفر برای اینکه دچار خستگی و خواب آلودگی نشه تنوع درسیش و زیاد میکنه. یه نفر چون یه درسیش ضعیفه  ترجیح میده هر روز بخونش. به نظر من شیمی دو روز در هفته کمه. حداقل ۴ روز باید بخونیش. زیست هم هر روز بخون.

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> سلام دوستان من میخوام برای کنکور 1400 بخونم و پشت کنکوری هستم
> من برای کنکور99 هر روز همه درسای اختصاصیمو به علاوه دوتا عمومی میخوندم
> ولی احساس میکردم خوب پیش نمیرمو همش ناامید میشدم
> چن روز مونده بود به کنکور یه نفر بهم گفت بهتر بود روزی فقط یه درس اخصاصی با دوتا عمومی میخوندی.
> مثلا روزای شنبه و سه شنبه رو شیمی بخونم و سعی کنم هفته یک یا دو فصل شیمی بخونم همراه باهمه تستاش
> حالا موندم کدوم روش درس خوندن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من امسال میخوام قبل خوندن هر مطلبی فیلم آموزشی آلا رو نگاه کنم نظر شما در این باره چیه؟؟؟؟


روشت خوبه که ۴ تا اختصاصی رو با هم میخونی ولی توی تایمی که مدرسه نمیری و خونه هستی 
فیلمای الا هم واسه جا انداختن مفاهیم اولیه در حد کتاب خوبن ولی اگر واقعا مفهومو بلد نیستی برو ببین اونم محدود .فوقش دو درس 
واسه درسای دوازدهمم نبین چون مطالب رو اکثرا یادته و بلدی

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان من میخوام برای کنکور 1400 بخونم و پشت کنکوری هستم
> من برای کنکور99 هر روز همه درسای اختصاصیمو به علاوه دوتا عمومی میخوندم
> ولی احساس میکردم خوب پیش نمیرمو همش ناامید میشدم
> چن روز مونده بود به کنکور یه نفر بهم گفت بهتر بود روزی فقط یه درس اخصاصی با دوتا عمومی میخوندی.
> مثلا روزای شنبه و سه شنبه رو شیمی بخونم و سعی کنم هفته یک یا دو فصل شیمی بخونم همراه باهمه تستاش
> حالا موندم کدوم روش درس خوندن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من امسال میخوام قبل خوندن هر مطلبی فیلم آموزشی آلا رو نگاه کنم نظر شما در این باره چیه؟؟؟؟


روزی یه درس اختصاصی که خسته کننده س و نهایتش بتونید ۳ ساعت یه کتابو بخونید بعدش دیگه نمیکشید

اگر ساعت مطالعه ی بالایی دارید که همون ۴ تا اختصاصی رو بخونید(مثلا ۸ ساعت میتونید اختصاصی بخونید!)
اگر حدودا ۶ ساعت یا کمتر اختصاصی میخونید خب بهتره سه تایی باشه!
ریاضی و فیزیک رو باید یه روز در میون بخونید(مثلا زیست ۲ساعت شیمی ۱.۵ ریاضی ۲)
فرداش به جای ریاضی فیزیکو تو برنامتون جا میدید!

در مورد عمومیا هم همینطوره یک درمیون باید بخونید! هرروز دوتا!هرروز یه اسون و یه سخت دیگه خودتون حتما میدونید کدوماش تو کدوم دسته ن برا خودتون!

----------


## Mahdis79

up

----------


## fatemeh79790

اگه بخوای واسه هر مطلبی فیلم ببینی وقتت تلف میشه 
باید ببینی تسلطتت رو اون درس در چه حده و اگه از درسنامه استفاده میکنی ببین کافی هست یا نه اینم در نظر بگیر که کیفیت تدریس اون فیلم چطوره 
با توجه به اینکه پشت کنکوری هستی فکر نکنم واسه همه مطالب به فیلم نیاز داشته باشی :Y (471):

----------


## reza2018

روزی فقط یک اختصاصی؟ :Yahoo (77): با اون شخص در مورد کنکور دیگه مشورت نکن.
هر چند این موضوع تا حد زیادی شخصی هست ولی داشتن تنوع درس ضروری هست....اگر قرار باشه روزی فقط 1 اختصاصی بخونی اینطوری روزی باید 6-7 ساعت مثلا شیمی بخونی که قطعا خسته کننده میشه و بازدهی لازم رو نداره.
پیشنهاد من روزی 3 اختصاصی+2 عمومی هست.
در مورد فیلم فقط جاهایی که اشکال داری یا احساس میکنی نیاز به آموزش یه دبیر داری فیلم ببین نه برای همه مطالب.

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


سلام دوستان من میخوام برای کنکور 1400 بخونم و پشت کنکوری هستم
من برای کنکور99 هر روز همه درسای اختصاصیمو به علاوه دوتا عمومی میخوندم
ولی احساس میکردم خوب پیش نمیرمو همش ناامید میشدم
چن روز مونده بود به کنکور یه نفر بهم گفت بهتر بود روزی فقط یه درس اخصاصی با دوتا عمومی میخوندی.
مثلا روزای شنبه و سه شنبه رو شیمی بخونم و سعی کنم هفته یک یا دو فصل شیمی بخونم همراه باهمه تستاش
حالا موندم کدوم روش درس خوندن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟

یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من امسال میخوام قبل خوندن هر مطلبی فیلم آموزشی آلا رو نگاه کنم نظر شما در این باره چیه؟؟؟؟


پیشنهاد میکنم این اموزشو ببینید که چند روزه رایگانه
https://faradars.org/courses/fvacw96...eading-skills/
قبلا فایلشو گذاشته بودم که پولی کردن الان رایگانه بخاطر محرم
اموزش روش مطالعه و برنامه ریزیه*

----------


## meghdad

> *
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم این اموزشو ببینید که چند روزه رایگانه
> https://faradars.org/courses/fvacw96...eading-skills/
> قبلا فایلشو گذاشته بودم که پولی کردن الان رایگانه بخاطر محرم
> اموزش روش مطالعه و برنامه ریزیه*


سلام امیر ینی امکانش هست لینکشو دانلود کنیم اخه هرکاری کردم نشد

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.77ly


سلام امیر ینی امکانش هست لینکشو دانلود کنیم اخه هرکاری کردم نشد




ایمیلتو اونجا بزن
بعد یه لینک میاد به ایمیلت برو دانلود کن
برا دانلودش یا باید با لپتاپ یا کامپیوتر وارد بشی یا اگه گوشی داری با مرورگر کروم باز کن و رو حالت دسکتاب بزار (تیک گزینه سایت مخصوص رایانه رو بزن)

 بعد بالا سمت راست لینک دانلود میاد*

----------


## meghdad

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ایمیلتو اونجا بزن
> بعد یه لینک میاد به ایمیلت برو دانلود کن
> برا دانلودش یا باید با لپتاپ یا کامپیوتر وارد بشی یا اگه گوشی داری با مرورگر کروم باز کن و رو حالت دسکتاب بزار (تیک گزینه سایت مخصوص رایانه رو بزن)
> 
>  بعد بالا سمت راست لینک دانلود میاد*


وای خیلی ممنون امیرحان 
ممنون بابت وقتی ک گذاشتی  با حوصله بهم توضیح دادی
اوکی شد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.77ly


وای خیلی ممنون امیرحان 
ممنون بابت وقتی ک گذاشتی  با حوصله بهم توضیح دادی
اوکی شد


خواهش میکنم
خدا رو شکر که درست شد*

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان من میخوام برای کنکور 1400 بخونم و پشت کنکوری هستم
> من برای کنکور99 هر روز همه درسای اختصاصیمو به علاوه دوتا عمومی میخوندم
> ولی احساس میکردم خوب پیش نمیرمو همش ناامید میشدم
> چن روز مونده بود به کنکور یه نفر بهم گفت بهتر بود روزی فقط یه درس اخصاصی با دوتا عمومی میخوندی.
> مثلا روزای شنبه و سه شنبه رو شیمی بخونم و سعی کنم هفته یک یا دو فصل شیمی بخونم همراه باهمه تستاش
> حالا موندم کدوم روش درس خوندن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من امسال میخوام قبل خوندن هر مطلبی فیلم آموزشی آلا رو نگاه کنم نظر شما در این باره چیه؟؟؟؟


سلام خدمت شما
بنظرم روش سال قبل رو ادامه ندید، روزی حتما 2 درس اختصاصی مطالعه کنید.
شاید دو دلیل برای عدم رضایت شما یا حصول نتیجه بتونم عرض کنم اونم اینکه اولا شاید ساعت مطالعاتی تون در دراز مدت کمتر از 8 ساعت بوده - دوما شاید به روش صحیحی مطالعه نمی فرمودید.


اما در جواب سوال دوم، آلا بسیار عالی هست ولی بسیار هم وقت گیر پس اگر درسی هست که واقعا اصلا نمی تونید تست بزنید یا درسی هست که انقدر مسلط هستید که درصداتون بین 90 تا 100 هست حتما آلا های اون درس رو ببینید.


پیروز و سربلند باشید.

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم این اموزشو ببینید که چند روزه رایگانه
> https://faradars.org/courses/fvacw96...eading-skills/
> قبلا فایلشو گذاشته بودم که پولی کردن الان رایگانه بخاطر محرم
> اموزش روش مطالعه و برنامه ریزیه*


الان دیگه رایگان نیس؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.M




خواهش میکنم
خدا رو شکر که درست شد


نذری تموم شدع دیر رسیدم 
کاش حداقل ته دیگش میموند برام*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aysan 18



نذری تموم شدع دیر رسیدم 
کاش حداقل ته دیگش میموند برام


دارمش پکیجو
تو پیکوفایل اپلود میکنم میفرستم برات
حدود نیم گیگ حجم میخواد*

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.M




دارمش پکیجو
تو پیکوفایل اپلود میکنم میفرستم برات
حدود نیم گیگ حجم میخواد


دستت درد نکنع 
شوخی کردم نمیخاد نتت رو حروم کنی
بفرستی شرمندتت میشم ها*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aysan 18



دستت درد نکنع 
شوخی کردم نمیخاد نتت رو حروم کنی
بفرستی شرمندتت میشم ها 


حروم کردن چیه؟ عه نشنوما
مایه دردسرم نیست
نتم نامحدود هست از اون میفرستم خیالت راحت
پکیج خوبیه*

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.M




حروم کردن چیه؟ عه نشنوما
مایه دردسرم نیست
نتم نامحدود هست از اون میفرستم خیالت راحت
پکیج خوبیه


مرسییییییی داداش دستت درد نکنع ایشالا چرخ نت نامحدودت برات بچرخه ایشالا ی روز از شرمندگیت دربیام ایشالا به هرچی میخای برسی ایشالا موفق بشیکپی از مامانجونم*

----------

